# Boston College Police Officer Tom Devlin



## Guest

It is with deep regret that the Boston College Police Department announces the death of Officer Thomas Devlin. Officer Devlin, a 21 year veteran of the Department,
passed away on Friday, April 06, 2007 after a courageous battle with a lengthy illness that was the result of an on duty incident.

Officer Devlin retired in March 2004 after several inspiring attempts to return to active duty. Officer Devlin was an EMT and a founding member of B.C.'s Mountain Bike Patrol unit. Officer Devlin was 51 years of age and is survived by his wife Patricia and their daughter Christine.

Wake & Funeral(Tentative)
Wake: Monday ,April 9, 2007 from 1600 to 2000 hours @ Charles F.Oteri & Sons Funeral Home, 33 Cottage Street, Franklin, MA 02038.
All are welcome to attend. Bike officers are requested to wear their uniforms.

Funeral: Tuesday, April 10, 2007, 0900 hours from St. Mary's Church, 1 Church Square, Franklin, MA 02038

Staging area: To be determined. Updated info will be sent through CJIS or contact the Department at 617-552-4440


----------



## fscpd907

REST IN PEACE

In September of 1988, an unknown person discharged a tear gas canister in the ventilation system of Edmonds Hall, causing the evacuation of 800 resident students. Twenty-four students, five Boston College police officers, including Devlin, and two Boston firefighters were treated at area hospitals for injuries suffered in the incident. Devlin has been hospitalized several times since with life threatening viral lung nfections caused by exposure to the chemical substance.


----------



## Edmizer1

Tom Devlin is one of the nicest guys I ever worked with. He loved his job with all his heart and got injured while selflessly rescuing several people. He tried as hard as he could to recover and return to active duty. Rest in Peace Tom.


----------



## Guest

Is there any effort underway to secure line-of-death benefits for his family?


----------



## SPINMASS

Rest in Peace Officer Devlin.


----------



## IrishEyesKelsey

My prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## Future Cop

R.i.p.


----------



## Nachtwächter

R.i.p.


----------



## mpdcam

Rip


----------



## HELPMe

I saw the tele type over CJIS.  RIP Officer Devlin


----------



## mikey742

Rest In Peace.


----------



## kwflatbed

04/09/2007
*Boston College officer succumbs to burn-related illness*

*Officer Down: Officer Thomas E. Devlin* - [Boston College Police Dept. - Chestnut Hill, Massachusetts]

(ODMP)
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 51
*
Additional Info:* Officer Thomas E. Devlin Jr., a 21-year veteran of the Boston College Police Dept., died after a courageous battle with a lengthy illness as a result of an on-duty incident.
*Incident Details: *In 1988, Officer Devlin responded to Edmonds dormitory on the campus of Boston College. A military canister of tear gas had been set off in the building's ventilation system. Over 75 firefighters responded to the incident; many of them were treated for burns from the chemical. Officer Devlin rescued and treated many victims of the incident without regard for his own safety. As a result, he sustained burns to over 65% of his lungs resulting in the serious complications which disabled him and forced him to retire.

*Cause of Death:* Illness sustained from chemical burns
*Date of Death:* April 6, 2007

On April 6th 2007 Officer Thomas E. Devlin Jr. of the Boston College Police Dept. died after a courageous battle with a lengthy illness as a result of an on-duty incident. Officer Devlin was 51. 
Officer Devlin was a 21-year veteran of the police department who was forced to retire in March of 2004 after several inspiring attempts at returning to duty. 
He is survived by his wife Patricia L. "Trish" (King) Devlin and their daughter Christine Warren, both of Franklin,MA.

On September 22, 1988 Officer Devlin responded to Edmonds dormitory on the campus of Boston College. A military canister of tear gas had been set off in the buildings ventilation system which caused the evacuation of 800 residents, some of which jumped from windows. Over 75 firefighters responded to the incident and many of them were treated for burns from the chemical.

Approximately 30 students were treated on scene and another 30 at area hospitals. Officer Devlin rescued and treated many victims of the incident without regard for his own safety. As a result, he sustained burns to over 65% of his lungs resulting in the serious complications which disabled him and forced him to retire.

Although the felony incident was treated as arson the suspect(s) were never identified. Officer Devlin died at home with his wife and family at his side. Officer Devlin was a graduate of the Massachusetts Police Academy and he served the Boston College community as a Police Officer and Emergency Medical Technician from 1983 to 2004. He was the recipient of the Massachusetts Association of Colleges and Universities Public Safety Association Special recognition award for special efforts in Law Enforcement for his contributions to the professionalism of Campus Police. Officer Devlin was a founding member of the departments Mountain Bike Patrol Unit and he was an avid bicyclist.

Officer Devlin participated in many bike-a-thon events for many different charities. He will be deeply missed by all that served with him and all that he served. In addition to his wife and daughter he is survived by his parents Thomas E. Devlin Sr. his Mother Margaret (Maloney) Devlin, his Brother Michael F. Devlin, two sisters Catherine Gongoleski and her husband Gregory and Mary Wright and her husband Robert. He is also survived by several nieces and nephews.

*Wake & Funeral
*Wake: Monday, April 9, 2007 from 1600 to 2000 hours @ Charles F.Oteri & Sons Funeral Home, 33 Cottage Street, Franklin, MA 02038.
All are welcome to attend. Bike officers are requested to wear their uniforms.
Funeral: Tuesday, April 10, 2007, 0900 hours from St. Mary's Church, 1 Church Square, Franklin, MA 02038

*REST IN PEACE*
In September of 1988, an unknown person discharged a tear gas canister in the ventilation system of Edmonds Hall, causing the evacuation of 800 resident students. Twenty-four students, five Boston College police officers, including Devlin, and two Boston firefighters were treated at area hospitals for injuries suffered in the incident. Devlin has been hospitalized several times since with life threatening viral lung infections caused by exposure to the chemical substance.


----------



## dave7336

Delta784 said:


> Is there any effort underway to secure line-of-death benefits for his family?


This is a link that should be very helpful for his benefits..

http://www.odmp.org/resources/lodd.php


----------



## OutOfManyOne

Why isn't he listed at ODMP?


----------



## kwflatbed

OutOfManyOne said:


> Why isn't he listed at ODMP?


Two posts above.

04/09/2007
*Boston College officer succumbs to burn-related illness*

*Officer Down: Officer Thomas E. Devlin* - [Boston College Police Dept. - Chestnut Hill, Massachusetts]

(ODMP)


----------



## Kilvinsky

I attended the wake last night (Monday) but had to miss the funeral today (Tuesday). As I understand it from one of our Honor Guard members, the funeral went off well and there was a good attendance from various college and university PDs. 

I never met Off. Devlin but spoke with a couple of his comrades in arms as well as the Chief. It was nice to hear such glowing reflections and such an admiration for his courage in all those attempts to return to work-and ride the bike!. I know he'll be missed greatly.

So many of us attend the send off's of our municipal brothers, it's sad how few of them attend the send off of one of ours. I said to a couple of people last night, we all grieve when a cop passes, but when it's a fellow 'campus cop' it's even sadder and more like a family member is gone than in the greater law enforcement family. 

God Bless this good courageous man and may his soul find it's way to Heaven at break neck speed.


----------

